# Setting up a tank



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

Note: Created this thread in the "introductions" section, but figured my question would fit better for this section of the forums!

Hi everyone! I am new here to the boards, but have been lurking for a while and had one of my questions answered about fish feed. I currently have two bettas living in fish bowls: Sonic (blueish veil) and Boomer (red crowntail). 

I would like to set up a tank and have been doing research on cycling and other information regarding fish care. I may use either my old 30 gallon tank, or a 10/15/20 gallon if I'm able to find one. 

As for accessories I also have a large heater, an attached thermometer to the tank, an air pump, air stone with tubing and motor, a filter, a net, a few plastic plants/rocks, lighting and cover, and one of these big filter sponge things: http://akamai.edeal.com//images/catalog3684/folder24579/img7980315.jpg . Have some gravel but will probably need more considering the size of the tank. I have some water conditioner but will need to be buying some more and was wondering which product is most recommended? I was thinking of getting the Prime water conditioner since it's also supposed to balance out ammonia etc. levels. 

I am considering placing a divider in the tank to separate the male bettas for the big tank, but I am not 100% sure I will do that yet due to my limited funds right now. I may just place one betta in the tank for now and then add a divider when I'm ready. I also plan to add in a few more fish after a while. I'm not looking for any specific fish yet, though I do like brightly coloured fish. 

Reading about the nitrogen cycle from different sources has confused me a bit, because of the little differences in instructions. I was wondering if anybody could link me to a very specific and easy step-by-step resource for cycling the tank. When you add ammonia, are you supposed to also add some fish food? How about a plant? What are the products I would need to use to cycle the tank? I am in Toronto, Canada btw.

Is this a good test kit? 










Since I'm just starting out I don't want to buy the really expensive (master) kit until I know I can correctly cycle the tank first. 

Is there anything else I'm missing? 

Thanks in advance for any responses!!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's a good cycling post... http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beg...posting-if-your-fish-dying-your-new-tank.html

Personally, we didn't really get into this forum until we had a couple tanks set up, so we never knew about cycling and lost almost an entire tank before we got it right. We did a cycling on one of our tanks with some feeder tetras (the rosy reds) and since then, we've just used media out of other tanks to cycle new ones. 

As for the betta dividers, let me recommend a cheap way to do it. At Wal-Mart, in the craft section, you will find a package of flexible, plastic, open gridding. I don't know how else to describe it and I can't seem to find a product picture online to show you, but we use it to divide our bettas and it's great. They don't seem to be able to see through it very well, but it still allows water flow. 

The test looks ok, but is there one that tests everything? Nitrate, nitrites, ammonia, pH? I don't know because we don't own a test kit. We just take our water to the local fish store, and they will do liquid tests for us.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

If you do a fishless cycle you'd want something similar to the API master test kit. You need to know your levels of ammonia, nitrite and nitrate to determine when your tank is cycled. I guess if you have a LFS that can test the water, that's fine, but it requires a lot of testing. I'd invest in the kit.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

Can someone show me a link of which test kit I should get? Sorry I have been googling this for a while and there are SO many out there..it's very confusing. Most likely will be visiting Wal-mart for it.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

I dont think walmart sells the master kit, find a petsmart or petco or other fish store. it might be a little pricey, but the investment is well worth it.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754034&lmdn=Fish


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah the master test kit is what you want. Testing only the nitrites wont tell you anything. 

Also cycling is pretty easy. Give the tank some steady source of ammonia (live fish, cocktail shrimp, pure ammonia, urine, etc.). Keep giving it the ammonia until the tank will process the ammonia by the next day. On a test kit the ammonia would show 0 the next day. However when this happens, the nitrites should be going up. You have to keep giving the ammonia to the tank until the nitrites and the ammonia reach 0. After that the nitrate should go up. When that happens change the water, and your cycle is done.

This process takes about a month, but can be accelerated with Seachem Stability in a freshwater tank, and Bio-Spira in a marine tank.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> Yeah the master test kit is what you want. Testing only the nitrites wont tell you anything.
> 
> Also cycling is pretty easy. Give the tank some steady source of ammonia (live fish, cocktail shrimp, pure ammonia, urine, etc.). Keep giving it the ammonia until the tank will process the ammonia by the next day. On a test kit the ammonia would show 0 the next day. However when this happens, the nitrites should be going up. You have to keep giving the ammonia to the tank until the nitrites and the ammonia reach 0. After that the nitrate should go up. When that happens change the water, and your cycle is done.
> 
> This process takes about a month, but can be accelerated with Seachem Stability in a freshwater tank, and Bio-Spira in a marine tank.



You will want a tank to cycle as long as possible, and try to find some fish you want to get and do research, a lot of research. That way you can fit the water and the layout to make the fish as happy and healthy as possible.

Best of luck on your new tank, and don't be afraid to ask questions! Pet shop people don't usually know their stuff, they just want to answer you and sell to you.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

sonicboomer said:


> ...
> I may just place one betta in the tank for now and then add a divider when I'm ready. I also plan to add in a few more fish after a while. I'm not looking for any specific fish yet, though I do like brightly coloured fish.
> ...



This isnt the best idea either. Betta's will most likely fight with anything brightly colored. Look at some betta websites or check you local fish store (not the chain ones but a true aquarium store) for what fish will go with bettas. I say not the chain ones just because you don't know if some kid hired a week ago knowing nothing about bettas is going to tell you goldfish will work or something like that. If the chain store has a more experienced person then great. But best bet is to check the LFS. 

I think some of the popular ones are Danios, Guppies (not fancy tails), Tetras, Corys, Ottos, and some others. Basically you want something without bright or reflective colors or flowing fins. Some of these fish mentioned can have some really nice colors, just keep away from the really bright ones of the flowy fin kind. 

I'm researching this too as I think in a couple weeks I'm moving my betta from his 2g home to a 14g home and want to add a couple other fish too. 

Best of luck,
:fish:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Some bettas will fight, others won't, it's a trial basis. We've had one that did great not bothering anyone else, but our killifish apparently didn't like him and bit his entire tail off. We also had another that chased everyone in the tank. Like I said, it's hit or miss. 
Sometimes you have to worry more about dither fish (like neons, tetras, etc.) being too rambunctious and nippy for the bettas. 
Most females can coexist peacefully in a community tank if they are introduced young, but betta personalities in general can be iffy.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

To be completely honest, I don't have a master test kit or any test kit that I use. I do sometimes, whenever I journey to a pet store (or aquarium store) for some more goodies, bring in a sample for them to test, and it's always on point. I'm not advocating for not using them, because they can be very helpful. I'm just saying they aren't always necessary.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> Yeah the master test kit is what you want. Testing only the nitrites wont tell you anything.
> 
> Also cycling is pretty easy. Give the tank some steady source of ammonia (live fish, cocktail shrimp, pure ammonia, *urine*, etc.).


Had a funny visual there of someone peeing in a tank, lmao!

Okay I shall get the test kit linked by PuterChick - thanks!!



PostShawn said:


> This isnt the best idea either. Betta's will most likely fight with anything brightly colored. Look at some betta websites or check you local fish store (not the chain ones but a true aquarium store) for what fish will go with bettas. I say not the chain ones just because you don't know if some kid hired a week ago knowing nothing about bettas is going to tell you goldfish will work or something like that. If the chain store has a more experienced person then great. But best bet is to check the LFS.
> 
> I think some of the popular ones are Danios, Guppies (not fancy tails), Tetras, Corys, Ottos, and some others. Basically you want something without bright or reflective colors or flowing fins. Some of these fish mentioned can have some really nice colors, just keep away from the really bright ones of the flowy fin kind.
> 
> ...


Hmm true. I was thinking of getting a small pleco (the ones that don't grow any larger than 5 inches), and perhaps a small school/group of fish. Not interested in cardinal or neon tetras, although this one's really pretty:












narizina said:


> To be completely honest, I don't have a master test kit or any test kit that I use. I do sometimes, whenever I journey to a pet store (or aquarium store) for some more goodies, bring in a sample for them to test, and it's always on point. I'm not advocating for not using them, because they can be very helpful. I'm just saying they aren't always necessary.


How then, do you know you have completed the cycling process?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

sonicboomer said:


> Had a funny visual there of someone peeing in a tank, lmao!


That is exactly how it is done.



sonicboomer said:


> How then, do you know you have completed the cycling process?


You will see the ammonia go up, then down to 0. Then the nitrite will go up, then down to 0. Then the nitrate will go up. When the ammonia and the nitrite are 0 and the nitrate is up, then you are done. Give it a week to make sure it stays that way.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

"How then, do you know you have completed the cycling process?"

Because I gave it time to. I set up the tank, decor and all. Used some AquaSafe and let in sit/run with the filter for a week. I sporadically added food and allowed it to break down in the water. After a week, I added fish and ta-da! We've all been happy campers.

I'm not saying it will always be that way, but it is possible to avoid spending extra money on a master kit. Especially if you get your water tested at the pet store. is that an option available to you?


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

narizina said:


> "How then, do you know you have completed the cycling process?"
> 
> Because I gave it time to. I set up the tank, decor and all. Used some AquaSafe and let in sit/run with the filter for a week. I sporadically added food and allowed it to break down in the water. After a week, I added fish and ta-da! We've all been happy campers.
> 
> I'm not saying it will always be that way, but it is possible to avoid spending extra money on a master kit. Especially if you get your water tested at the pet store. is that an option available to you?


I could give some water samples at an Aquarium store. Would buying "beneficial bacteria" be helpful?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

sonicboomer said:


> I could give some water samples at an Aquarium store. Would buying "beneficial bacteria" be helpful?


Only the Seachem Stability brand. The other stuff doesnt work.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never used any personally, so I'd take bml's word on it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

i've tried Sera's insta cycle on a friends tank. it worked really well.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

in my case, Cycle actually worked for me. within a few days I started seeing readings for nitrIte and nitrAte after adding it.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

Bought the starter kit from Seachem. It includes Prime, Stability, and Clarity. At $15 for 3 100mL bottles, it seemed like a good starter deal. 

But the used heater I bought for $15 blew up :'( and my filter has a leak, I've got to find a way to fix it. This is sooo frustrating.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

Little kinks in the gears will happen.. Keep your chin up.


----------

